# Renault vans



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


Been of to portugal and spain the past for weeks , has there been any postings on the new renault van whilst i ve been off?

norm


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi Norm ,
you aint missed much  
MMM had a press release abouth the new master and it seam Adria are using it in 90% of there range, at last someone has seen the light     .

try http://www.renault.com/en/vehicules/pages/nouveau-renault-master.aspx

better than that Fiat piece of junk, and yes before you all complain I`ve had one judder judder judder and were`s me sieve gone

http://www.renault.com/SiteCollecti...20100125_CP_reveal_New_Master_GB_E23F245E.pdf


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi tramp,

I m glad to hear adria are using it again as I have an adria twin on fiat base but after running toyotas for 10 years the build quality is something to be concerned about I shall lok forward to seeing the new Adrias


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

renault master 2010


----------

